# Dutch civil engineer wantes to emigrate to Canada



## Gert Jan Vlug (Aug 6, 2010)

As an easy start question about emigrating to Canada, is there enough work for civil engineers with a bachelor degree in business engineering and a college degree in Civil engineering

Greetings Gert Jan


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

engineer is a regulated profession. If you want to work as an engineer, you need to get certified in Canada. More information (for Ontario):
Professional Engineers Ontario: Welcome to PEO's website
Or in general: CICIC::Information for foreign-trained engineers > Occupational profiles for selected trades and professions

What is your specialization?


----------



## dosco (Nov 17, 2011)

How would an accouuntant go about obtaining a visa for Canada? I am over 35 years of age.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know a thing about accountants, but I do know that they offer special bridging programs for foreign trained accountants:
MCI - Ontario Bridge Training

And I recently met someone who was trained in the UK, and his jobtitle/training was similar to what a Chartered Accountant is in Ontario. He was the CFO of a company in South Africa, but he had a very hard time to find a job here as they didn't value his training. They suggested him to get Canadian certificates. There's a lot of competition, and most of the people here have a local degree. I know it's at times very frustrating, but a lot of employers see 'Canadian Experience' as a holy cow. ;-)


----------



## Gert Jan Vlug (Aug 6, 2010)

Dear EVHB,

My specialization is Civil engineering on road maintenance, vegetation management, Sign management, traffic control.

With kind regards,

Gert Jan


----------



## Gert Jan Vlug (Aug 6, 2010)

*Still information needed*

As off the location where my girlfriend and I are looking to relocate is somewehere in the Vancouver / Calgary region. How is the workflow and force over there because of the Winters?

With kind regards,

Gert Jan Vlug


----------

